#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  猜獸人 Part XIX～XXI（內有解答）

## sanari

又三個漫畫裡出來的獸人
應該很好猜吧

----------


## 水靈凱

第一我不知道XD
第二摺紙戰士G~
第三!!!!幻想水滸傳3!!!阿阿阿阿!!!好想看阿 可是漫畫店沒有(戳地板)
阿XD幻3的蜥蜴人都好帥XD

----------


## sanari

> 第一我不知道XD
> 第二摺紙戰士G~
> 第三!!!!幻想水滸傳3!!!阿阿阿阿!!!好想看阿 可是漫畫店沒有(戳地板)
> 阿XD幻3的蜥蜴人都好帥XD


要是都讓您猜到的話
我還要什麼玩呢?
不過這次還真快．．．
２是摺紙戰士Ｇ第十集出來的
３是幻想水滸傳３的第９集裡的某頁
目前出到第十集

套句某電影裡的Ｘ神說的
那還有說
那麼容易讓您猜到
我還要混嗎？
我是Ｘ神．．．

----------


## 水靈凱

因為幻3我漫畫看到第6= =之後就沒去那家漫畫店XD
摺紙戰士G..你怎拍貓獸人呢XD前幾集不是有黑豹獸人XD那也不錯XD
嘎嘎嘎XD話說你怎那麼多獸人漫畫..ˊˋ

----------


## sanari

> 因為幻3我漫畫看到第6= =之後就沒去那家漫畫店XD
> 摺紙戰士G..你怎拍貓獸人呢XD前幾集不是有黑豹獸人XD那也不錯XD
> 嘎嘎嘎XD話說你怎那麼多獸人漫畫..ˊˋ


一切都是秘密～～
還有一堆放在桃園
好像還沒拍說

----------


## ocarina2112

1為ラグナロク0.0
台灣角川

我該這麼叫它...
仙境傳說嗎XP

----------


## sanari

> 1為0.0
> 台灣角川
> 
> 我該這麼叫它...
> 仙境傳說嗎XP


日文名字是對的
但您都知道是角川發的了
他應該有中文名字吧．．．
－－＞諸神黃昏
－－＞OLG是某逆滲透水．．．
－－＞台灣翻的書名是未日之劍
共三集．．．

----------


## zazun

關於一的末日之劍
虎人還有個爸爸一樣是虎人  但是沒媽媽的樣子(?)
相比之下爸爸當然比較威

挺喜歡壽司的畫風
只是最近都沒看到有他的新書...

順帶說  伊藤勢也是這樣..
羅侯傳給我出完阿~~~

----------


## sanari

這篇也全部猜中了
1.是未日之劍
2.是摺紙戰士G
3.是幻想水滸傳3

----------


## ocarina2112

> 日文名字是對的
> 但您都知道是角川發的了
> 他應該有中文名字吧．．．
> －－＞諸神黃昏
> －－＞OLG是某逆滲透水．．．
> －－＞台灣翻的書名是未日之劍
> 共三集．．．


沒辦法~
某智O就把ラグナロク叫仙O傳說咩=w=
這樣叫比較有名~大家才會比較了~XD

----------


## ocarina2112

> 關於一的末日之劍
> 虎人還有個爸爸一樣是虎人  但是沒媽媽的樣子(?)
> 相比之下爸爸當然比較威


掛了
生下兒子之後就掛了不是=w=a

雖然老爸比較威~
不過我比較喜歡兒子=w=

----------


## sanari

１是未日之劍
２是摺紙戰士Ｇ
３是幻想水滸傳３

----------

